# PL USS ENTERPRISE 17-01A (size?)



## MODELGUY (Aug 15, 2000)

Just became aware of this,But I was on an auction place,and it is mentioned at 1/350 th scale but the kits have been listed as 24 inches and 33 or so inches,are there two out?(besides the $9.99 one) or is this an error from some sellers?


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

The 1:350 scale 1701 Refit/-A is over 35 inches in length with full shuttle bay cargo deck, botanical garden and officers lounge. also comes with shuttles and travel pods. 

The 1:350 scale NX-01 is over 24 inches in length.

Both of these are brand new kits and they are absolutely AWSOME!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Big.










BIIIIG!


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Good grief John, that picture just scared the bejesus out of me! :freak:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks like a giant marshmallow disk! Yum!


----------



## MODELGUY (Aug 15, 2000)

*WOW! but...*

That pic is a riot John! And the model looks to be huge! But if you get on that ONE auction place you'll knowtice that this same kit,not that OTHER Enterprise mentioned(I guess I'm pretty nostalgic to the original crew members from the OS and movies)that this same kit is mentioned at being 24 inches to 35 inches.I also knowtice that there are two different types of lettering (THE ENTERPRISE and so on...)on the boxes. check em out.Punch in POLAR LIGHTS ENTERPRISE.35 inches sounds better than 24.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

It's "notice"

not "knowtice"




Unless that is some kind of BB code you're using...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Hmmmm.....
Didja ever notice how much John Payne resembles The Phantom's prisoner? I mean without all the blood and gore.... ?
http://www.gregandsons.com/images/Aurora/PhantomAurora4.jpg



- GJS


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

*Oh Thanks...*



The Batman said:


> Hmmmm.....
> Didja ever notice how much John Payne resembles The Phantom's prisoner? I mean without all the blood and gore.... ?
> http://www.gregandsons.com/images/Aurora/PhantomAurora4.jpg
> 
> ...


 

THANKS BATS, NOW I JUST DID A SPITTAKE AND GOT COFFEE ALL OVER THE KEYPAD & SCREEN!!!!:freak: LOL well at least now I know how to approach that Phantom Kit for Painting LOL

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I've had this theory that John's modeling skills are directly related to his size. (It's easy when you can climb inside a cockpit to paint it) Here he is holding the refit from the three ship set.


John P said:


>


----------



## MODELGUY (Aug 15, 2000)

I'll take notice uh Knowtice of that,Did anyone check that,I'm looking foreward to getting this kit and I want to make shur uh sure it is 35 inches and not 24.Are there two different types out of this particular ENTERPRISE?With the different lettering on the box and all? THE MASTER SPELLER


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John reminds me of Tom Savini--kinda scary in a cool sort of way.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I thought he was cool in a scary way...

My, what a big saucer you have there...


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

MODELGUY said:


> Are there two different types out of this particular ENTERPRISE?With the different lettering on the box and all?


Nope. Just one box, too; you're probably seeing images of Chris White's original box art, which didn't have the "-A" on it; that was digitally added in later (the kit does have parts to make either version). Somebody's confusing dimensions of the NX kit with the Refit kit.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

The Batman said:


> Hmmmm.....
> Didja ever notice how much John Payne resembles The Phantom's prisoner?


I'm thinking that in the photo in this thread, it looks like he's just about half a second from being hit by an oncoming train -- that's sort of a Wile E. Coyote "oh no" look on his face.

"John P! Get off the tracks, you crazy man! We wouldn't want something to happen to that saucer!"

Oh, the humanity ...

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

BTW, that refit saucer IS larger in diameter than the NX's. By about an inch.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, it's the TOS E's saucer that's a tad smaller than the NX's.

Bebble - I _WISH _I was small. Can't. Stop. Gaining. Weight!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

John P said:


> Big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 two words..... Reverend Jim


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought about starting a whole new thread, but this looks like as good a place as any.

 I GOT ONE!!! WOO-HOO!!!

Thank you.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> two words..... Reverend Jim



OH KEE DOE KEE


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

John P said:


> Big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Hmmmmm...Seen here, an artists rendering of John's great great great great great great grandfather's reaction captured when the new 1/350th Da Vinci's Copter arrived.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

.........


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Lo and behold, unbeknownst to us all, John P is really holding the AMT kit saucer and he is really 3 feet tall... hehehe, Fox...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John's eyes are as big as saucers!  

(Well, maybe as big as 1/2500 saucers.)


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Okay. Everyone's gotta stop quoting John's original post with his pic. Just when I thought it was safe to scroll down, I hit the pic again like some kind of weird, emotional speed-bump. I-I'm beginning to get eye spasms!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

That saucer is large enough it could be used as a sort of gladitorial shield....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Thatsa one bigga pizza!!!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I sense a few new painting options....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ignatz said:


> Okay. Everyone's gotta stop quoting John's original post with his pic. Just when I thought it was safe to scroll down, I hit the pic again like some kind of weird, emotional speed-bump. I-I'm beginning to get eye spasms!


 _*Starts digging thru my saved files to see if I still have that pic of Ignatz staring thru the middle of the C-57D saucer...*_

Dammit, I don't have it.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I got mine and for a bit I thought “this thing is too big”. It is awkward to handle. Transporting the thing will be a major headache. Strengthening it will take quite a bit of work. 

Then I came back to reality and thought this is what I wanted. I have no idea where I will display it but I love it. I will have loads of fun lighting it and building it. The rivet counters will come out of the woodwork and point out that the shade of paint I used is incorrect and I will enjoy telling them to get a life.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

Ever since i heard of the 1/350 Refit coming i wondered how big it would be so i printed a paper 1/350 one, and along with a few other starships in the same scale. That's the ERTL DS9 kit in the background.


----------

